# Chinese performing arts show. Thiên Th Quan Âm (Thousand Hand Guan Yin)



## flint757 (Aug 4, 2012)

This amazing dance, which is a small peice from the chinese performing arts show called "My Dream" that signifies the buddha of compassion guanyin, the goddess of mercy who has a thousand arms to reach out to all those in need, and 11 heads to comprehend those needs. These dancers represent the goddess to send out her message of universal love. Note the ladies in white are just there to help them keep tempo since all the dancers are deaf, hope you all enjoy..


----------

